# Velvet Lined Keepsake Box



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking for tips and tricks of the trade for applying fabric to wood.

Any suggestions on an adhesive to use to stick red velvet to the interior of a wooden box?

Any and all advice is welcome since this is the first time for a project like this. Built a few boxes in my day but never lined them with fabric.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wlofton said:


> Looking for tips and tricks of the trade for applying fabric to wood.
> 
> Any suggestions on an adhesive to use to stick red velvet to the interior of a wooden box?
> 
> Any and all advice is welcome since this is the first time for a project like this. Built a few boxes in my day but never lined them with fabric.


You could use a spray contact adhesive like this. Tape off any area you don't want the glue. Pre-size material where needed.












 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have glued oversize material to poster board.

Easy to roll flat.

Cut to fit, poster board glues well to wood and stays rigid during drying. :smile:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You can get a little more elegant by making the velvet as a separate liner. I used 1/8" Masonite applied polyester batting then wrapped with velvet, using Sobo fabric glue.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Most fabric/hobby shops will stock adhesive backed felt and velvet. I've used it successfully in a few of my boxes lately.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's what I do*



Hammer1 said:


> You can get a little more elegant by making the velvet as a separate liner. I used 1/8" Masonite applied polyester batting then wrapped with velvet, using Sobo fabric glue.


I use a stiff carboard cut slightly undersize then wrap the velvet or other fabric around each of the 4 sides and bottom. Bottom goes in first then the long sides, then the ends.  bill


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey wlofton,
I was about to post an almost identical question. You got some excellent feedback there. From now on, i'm gonna let you post my questions for me.:laughing: Post a pic of the box when it's finished will you?


----------

